# Most likely a URI?



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Diggory is around 8 weeks old. I noticed that he sounded a little whistley while sniffing yesterday and today his nose is runny. I have been struggling with the temperature in my room, I had been using a space heater but it isn't cutting it and I have a CHE that will arrive wednesday. But I think the up and down temperature(lowest 68 but for not very long. it normally stays between 72-76) has gotten him sick. 

He also seems to be pooping less and I think that's because I switched his food from crappy hedgehog food to RC babycat and Newmans organic. He is eating it just fine and he is still pooping a normal color and peeing the poop is just less that it was the first couple weeks. 

I am going to call the two vets I have in mind tomorrow and see if I can get him in right after school.

I'm kind of sad because its valentines day and I was supposed do something with my boyfriend, but we both love Diggory very much and want him to be healthy so instead we will be going to the vet together. I wish I didn't have to take him out in the cold but we will put handwarmers and lots of fleece in there. I am going to find our animal carrier tonight and clean it out well so hopefully it wont smell like dog/cat.

I know a check up is $40. About how much does it cost for antibiotics for a URI?


I'm stupid and crying over this even though I know it can be taken care of. It's just the first time he has been sick and hit right at the worst time possible and when I'm pressed for cash since I just paid for his CHE, so any reassuring words would be great.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

When I first started breeding I used a diffrent food. When I switched to rc I noticed they eat a little less and poop less. It's because with a good food the it fills them better then junk food. Junk food is kinda like when you eat chinese food where your hungry faster ha


----------



## Tabbikat (Dec 30, 2011)

alyssinreality said:


> Diggory is around 8 weeks old. I noticed that he sounded a little whistley while sniffing yesterday and today his nose is runny. I have been struggling with the temperature in my room, I had been using a space heater but it isn't cutting it and I have a CHE that will arrive wednesday. But I think the up and down temperature(lowest 68 but for not very long. it normally stays between 72-76) has gotten him sick.
> 
> He also seems to be pooping less and I think that's because I switched his food from crappy hedgehog food to RC babycat and Newmans organic. He is eating it just fine and he is still pooping a normal color and peeing the poop is just less that it was the first couple weeks.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are doing all the right things! I am sorry Diggs is not well. I am sure he will get better soon especially since you're taking him to the Vet tomorrow. Hang in there....I know it's upsetting! let us know how it turns out!!!!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

alyssinreality said:


> I know a check up is $40. About how much does it cost for antibiotics for a URI?


Sounds like you are doing everything right.  The antibiotics for the URI shouldn't be expensive (if there is any cost at all). When I took Brillo in for his URI, I was not charged anything for the meds. The antibiotics that are given are broad spectrum- meaning they treat a lot of bacterial infections. Broad spectrum antibiotics are extremely inexpensive. I would not worry to much about the cost of the meds. Good luck with your little one today! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

They close before I get out of school today so I am dropping him off tomorrow morning and my boyfriend is picking him up after work. I am worried that he won't unball without one of us there and I'm going to get charged extra if they choose to gas him.  I am going to take mealies and ask them to use those to get him to come out.


----------



## Teleute (Feb 12, 2012)

Does he unball in water? They might be able to put him in a shallow dish with water (basically a foot bath) and get him out that way. If they've dealt with a few hedgies before they'll probably have figured out some tricks 

Sounds like you're doing a great job, I hope it goes as smoothly as possible for both you and Diggory!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you.  I dropped him off this morning and things seem to be going good. He did well with the car ride and I like the vet. They said they'll always call before gasing them and that makes me feel better. 

One thing that bothered me a little bit is that they seem to encourage people to feed them hedgehog food. They said(well a nurse did at least, maybe the doctor knows more) that Mazuri has a good reputation. When I said I've heard otherwise the nurse just asked me if I heard it on a forum. :/ I honestly trust you guys over them but I have a feeling they are going to try to convince me that they know best even if they don't.
Has anyone else dealt with difficult vets like that?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

There's been other people on here who've had their vets recommend hedgehog food over cat food. Generally, they end up just agreeing to disagree. Maybe let your vet know that while you're comfortable with having him treat your hedgehog, you're also comfortable with the food he's on and you'd prefer not to change, and see if that's the end of it? Be polite, but firm, and perhaps they'll respect your decision, even if they don't agree with you. If he seems to know what he's talking about with hedgehogs otherwise, and does well with him, then a disagreement over food is no reason to stress about having to change vets or anything, as long as he doesn't force the issue.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> There's been other people on here who've had their vets recommend hedgehog food over cat food. Generally, they end up just agreeing to disagree. Maybe let your vet know that while you're comfortable with having him treat your hedgehog, you're also comfortable with the food he's on and you'd prefer not to change, and see if that's the end of it? Be polite, but firm, and perhaps they'll respect your decision, even if they don't agree with you. If he seems to know what he's talking about with hedgehogs otherwise, and does well with him, then a disagreement over food is no reason to stress about having to change vets or anything, as long as he doesn't force the issue.


Thank you for the advice. I will post an update on how the vet trip went as soon as my boyfriend picks him up around 4. I wish he didn't have to be there all day but we are a busy family and it was the best time we could get him in.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel your pain! I had to leave Lily at the vet all day once too, so they could try to get a urine sample from her. I felt so bad for her, she'd been awake for pretty much the whole day, and looked so tired. So maybe keep that in mind if he seems grumpier or tired tonight, and let him rest. His activity tonight might also be less for the same reason, catching up on sleep. I'll be looking for the update, and hope either it's nothing or a minor infection!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

So here is the answer the vet gave me. They can't get him to unball without anesthetizing him but from what he can see of his nose it looks fine to him(which is what I thought they would say.) I explained on the phone that its drippy and clear and that his breathing is slightly more squeaky/wheezy than normal(but that isn't even all the time. Just occaisonally.) He said that unless it was colored or had more of a mucus-y look to it he wouldn't get too excited about it. He said he can't even sex him because he's so balled up. :/

Well I don't have the funds for anesthesia right now and I'd hate to scrounge up(aka borrow from my dad) the money just to have him say he's fine. I really can't imagine him laying flat and asleep is going to let the doctor see a runny nose any better. I guess it would allow him to listen to his breathing but the doctor seems to think he's fine? :/

I'm still nervous but I told him that we can just wait to see if there's more of a sign in a week or two and if there is I'll bring him back and we can anesthetize him.


Does it sound like I made a good decision? Does this doctor even know what he's talking about? I'd hate to make him wait longer if he is sick...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If there is any chance of him having a URI, he shouldn't be anesthetized anyways. Is he sneezing?


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Nancy said:


> If there is any chance of him having a URI, he shouldn't be anesthetized anyways. Is he sneezing?


I hear what I am pretty sure are sneezes, but they only happen when he is in his cage and I am not looking at him and they are few and far between so I'm not exactly sure. I hear like, maybe two a week, if that. And his nose doesn't just poor out constantly. Sometimes it looks fine, others its drippy. Seems to drip a bit more when he first wakes up.

He was more timid for me two nights ago when I first saw the runny nose so I thought he wasn't feeling well but last night he ran around and played with my boyfriend like normal.

Sometimes I can hear his breathing when he's smelling things but I don't even know if I would call it wheezy, its just that I couldn't hear it before and now I can.

It's all so slight so I just don't know.

And I don't think that vet is ever going to do anything with him without anesthetizing him and that bothers me. Especially if it's bad for him with a URI. Should a try a different vet if it gets worse? These guys were listed on the vet list here on HHC which is why I chose them but I just don't know. I hate doctors.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Called the vet back and asked if we could just put him on antibiotics just in case it was one. The doctor said he wouldn't put him on any unless they sedated him and got to listen to his breathing well. Apparently the reasoning is that he's still a baby and you don't want to make him immune to the antibiotics. :? 

I wish I hadn't picked this vet as the first try. Because I know I'm not going to be able to get a vet to just prescribe antibiotics without seeing him at all and I really don't want to take him on another vet trip any time soon, the first one was stressful enough for him as-is.


Any suggestions?


----------

